# "Anmeldezwang" für Mitleser?



## Perfektionist (31 Mai 2009)

ich behaupte mal: viele melden sich hier nur an, um Anhänge mitlesen zu können, nicht, weil sie selbst aktiv im Forum mitwirken wollen.

Stellt sich mir die Frage: soll man diesen Leuten nicht einfach die Anhänge auch ohne Anmeldung zugänglich zu machen?


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2009)

Ich bin dafür.

Im gleichen Zug sollte man unbedingt dieses blöde "Captcha" bei der Suchfunktion abschalten.


----------



## Perfektionist (31 Mai 2009)

Captcha - jetzt hab ich eine Sekunde nachdenken müssen - ja richtig, die nicht angemeldeten müssen bei der Suchfunktion ja son Bestätigungscode eingeben ...


----------



## jabba (31 Mai 2009)

Also "Captcha" bei der Suchfunktion muss bleiben, da ansonsten automatisierte Suchmaschinen direkt in das Forum eingreifen können.

Bei den Usern bin ich zweigeteilt, denn wenn einem durch einem Anhang geholfen wird kann er dann kein Danke abgeben. 

Andererseits stimmer eventuell die Userzahlen nicht.

Was spricht denn dagegen das sich die Leute anmelden müßen, ob Dummy oder nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (31 Mai 2009)

ob sich die Leute anmelden müssen - na, ja, ich fragte mich, ist es nötig?

wegen der Suchmaschinen: was finden die in den Anhängen, was nicht im Klartext ohnehin schon vorliegt? oder anders ausgedrückt: wenn ich hier im Forum poste: mach ich mir dann noch Gedanken, was für alle und was nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar ist?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2009)

*lasst es wie es ist*

Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin sich umbeding Anmelden zu müssen. Nur mitlesen und nicht mitwirken kann Mann auch angemeldet. Sollen sie doch, hier werden doch keine Geheimnisse ausgetauscht. Mitlesen ist auch der erste Schritt um sich irgendwann anzumelden, der ein oder andere braucht vielleicht ein wenig länger für diesen Schritt. Öffentlichkeit trägt meiner Ansicht nach auch zur verbreitung bei.

Frohe Pfingsten


----------



## Mike369 (31 Mai 2009)

Ich finds nur schade da sich viele nicht trauen hier n problem reinzuschreiben, da sie befürchten, das wir schlecht denken könnten da sie vllt. noch keine ahnung haben aber jeder fängt mal klein an also wer das ließt...keine panik es wird keiner ausgelacht!!!"und jedem wird geholfen"


----------



## Hermann (31 Mai 2009)

das mit dem captcha sollte dann aber  "etwas" optimiert werden,
versuch mal einer den kram zu entschlüsseln, oft geht das schief, finde ich, ansonsten find ich das gut, das man sich anmelden muss,
denn ich denke mal wer angemledet ist schreibt auch irgendwann etwas.


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Also "Captcha" bei der Suchfunktion muss bleiben, da ansonsten automatisierte Suchmaschinen direkt in das Forum eingreifen können.
> ...



Das Problem verstehe ich gerade nicht. Kannst Du das mal genauer erklären? Die Suchmaschinen können doch auch so alles lesen, was ein normaler User via Suche finden kann.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captcha

Auszug:
CAPTCHAs sollen im Internet sicherstellen, dass nur Menschen und keine programmierten Bots bestimmte Dienste nutzen können.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## jabba (1 Juni 2009)

Meines Wissens nicht, z.B. hat google die ganzen Links durch den Abruf der Seiten durch irgend einen User. Die Daten liegen ja aber in einer Datenbank, die nur durch die Forensoftware und nicht direkt von aussen abgefragt werden kann. Google durchsucht das Netz ja automatisch nach Seiten und informationen, kann aber meines Wissens nach nicht die Datenbanken durchsuchen.
Ich habe noch ein Forum aus alten Zeiten laufen, da sind zwar nur 3 Leute zum plappern unterwegs aber dort muss man sich auch zum lesen anmelden. Da kannst Du bei google nix finden.

Diese Captcha-Funktion ist ja genau dafür entwickelt worden, um automatisierte Abfragen durch Systeme zu unterbinden, und nicht um die Benutzer zu ärgern.

Ich bin schon dafür das die Anhänge z.B. geschützt werden und nicht jedes Bild oder Programmdatei durch eine Suchmaschine direkt zugänglich ist.


> Die Suchmaschinen können doch auch so alles lesen, was ein normaler User via Suche finden kann.


Fazit:
Such mal ohne Dich anzumelden, dann brauchst Du ja diese Captcha, also kann eine Suchmaschine nicht direkt im Forum Suchen, aber in allen gespeicherten Seiten und das sind dann halt viele.


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nicht, z.B. hat google die ganzen Links durch den Abruf der Seiten durch irgend einen User.
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das Google dafür irgend einen User braucht. Die haben wahrscheinlich irgend einen Bot (Googlebot) der sich von Hyperlink zu Hyperlink durcharbeitet (Webcrawler).

Sinn und Unsinn hin oder her. Ich denke nicht das man bei der Forensuche ein Captcha mit diesem Schwierigkeitsgrad braucht. Kann man die beiden Captcha "Registrierung" und "Suchfunktion" nicht unterschiedlich gestalten?


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2009)

Die Suchmaschinen sind doch massiv im Forum unterwegs, siehe unten bei "Wer ist online". Ist ja auch in Ordnung, wenn man bei Google SPS-Fragen eingibt findet man öfter das Forum, als Siemens.  Das Captcha ist hauptsächlich gegen Spammer, soll also verhindern, daß sich Bots anmelden, die dann automatisch Spam einstellen. Und selbst das funktioniert nicht immer, wie ihr ja wißt.


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> ...dieses blöde "Captcha" bei der Suchfunktion abschalten.





Ralle schrieb:


> Das Captcha ist hauptsächlich gegen Spammer, soll also verhindern, daß sich Bots anmelden, die dann automatisch Spam einstellen. Und selbst das funktioniert nicht immer, wie ihr ja wißt.





zotos schrieb:


> ...Ich denke nicht das man bei der Forensuche ein Captcha mit diesem Schwierigkeitsgrad braucht. Kann man die beiden Captcha "Registrierung" und "Suchfunktion" nicht unterschiedlich gestalten?



Ist es jetzt möglich für die Forensuche ein Captcha zu verwenden das man leichter lesen kann?


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2009)

das user sich nicht anmelden müssen um zu lesen finde ich gut so.
ich fand es anfangs auch gut das man nichtmal zu posten registriert sein musste, jede konnte früher als gast hier aktiv sein.

wer sich aber noch daran erinnert was für ein missbrauch zu der zeit mit dem gastzugang betrieben wurde kann wohl verstehen dass dieser zugang einfach nicht mehr treagbar war.

missbrauch gab es hauptsächlich durch spammer, aber auch durch leute mit gespaltener persönlichkeit oder zuwenig eiern in der hose zu dem zu stehen was sie hier ablassen.

die spammer gibt es immer noch, aber dank der captchas sind das nur noch 5-10 pro woche die von irgendwelchen klenen chinesen manuell angelegt werden.

die mit den kleinen eiern gibt es immer noch, die legen sich aber inzwischen trollige zweitnicks an.


bei den downloads habe ich die anmaldng einfach als vorsichtsmasnahme drin, wenn sich da mal einer einen spass erlaubt kann es leicht zu einem extrem hohen traffic oder gar bis zum erliegen des servers kommen.

mit der suchfunktion sieht die sache noch wesentlich gefährtlicher aus, damit ihr nach wörtern wie "CP", "IT" oder "OS" suchen könnt ist die suchfunktion hier eben ab zwei zeichen möglich - anderer foren unterstüzen selten weniger als 3...
also jedesmal wenn oben einer sucht, dann bekommt der server was zu tun...




zotos schrieb:


> Sinn und Unsinn hin oder her. Ich denke nicht das man bei der Forensuche ein Captcha mit diesem Schwierigkeitsgrad braucht. Kann man die beiden Captcha "Registrierung" und "Suchfunktion" nicht unterschiedlich gestalten?


 
den ansatz finde ich gut!
ich bin mal kurz im adminbereich...


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2009)

habe das chapcha etwas einfacher gemacht.
bin mal gespannt wie es sich auf die spammerei auswirkt...

leider können nur alle funktionen des forums das selbe chapcha nutzen.
alterantiv wären auch recaptchas möglich: http://recaptcha.net/
(mit sprachausgabe)


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juni 2009)

*Boaaah , was bin ich wieder angefressen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> (mit sprachausgabe)



Das nützt mir auch nichts, der Akku im Hörgerät ist alle und die Ulla Schmidt hat alle gleichgemacht ...
Obwohl, von meinem Krankenkassenbeitrag leben einige Schmarotzer in der Verwaltung der Krankenkasse und der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigung anscheinend bis zum Überfluss.   :sb6:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo QM,
warum bist du den nicht Privatversichert....?

gruß helmut


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Juni 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> bei den downloads habe ich die anmaldng einfach als vorsichtsmasnahme drin, wenn sich da mal einer einen spass erlaubt kann es leicht zu einem extrem hohen traffic oder gar bis zum erliegen des servers kommen.
> ...


aber genau das erschwert es einem Gast, mitzulesen, da so profane Dinge wie ein Screenshot im Anhang damit unsichbar werden. Was für einen "Spass" könnte sich ein Unangemeldeter erlauben? Eine DOS-Attacke auf Anhänge?


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> habe das chapcha etwas einfacher gemacht.
> bin mal gespannt wie es sich auf die spammerei auswirkt...
> 
> leider können nur alle funktionen des forums das selbe chapcha nutzen.
> ...



Scheint zu einfach. Sieht so aus, als ob nun wieder die automatischen Spammer durchschlagen.


----------



## zotos (3 Juni 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> leider können nur alle funktionen des forums das selbe chapcha nutzen.
> ...



Das ist misst. Verwundert mich aber die Plattform des Forums ist je wirklich weit verbreitet und folglich sollte die Problematik doch bekannt und somt schon behoben sein. Sowie beim guten WinCC Flexibel. 

PS: Ironieist als solches nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet.


----------



## IBN-Service (3 Juni 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> habe das chapcha etwas einfacher gemacht.
> bin mal gespannt wie es sich auf die spammerei auswirkt...



Irre ich mich, oder hat der SPAM tatsächlich deutlich zugenommen?

Es gibt doch auch chapchas mit (un)logischen Fragen, vielleicht wäre das ja was?


----------



## Markus (3 Juni 2009)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Irre ich mich, oder hat der SPAM tatsächlich deutlich zugenommen?
> 
> Es gibt doch auch chapchas mit (un)logischen Fragen, vielleicht wäre das ja was?


 

ja ht er, ich mache das mal wieder schwieriger... :-(


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juni 2009)

*Wie die EU sich selbst ruiniert ...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo QM,
> warum bist du den nicht Privatversichert....?



Meine ehemalige BKK hat mir damals ein unschlagbares Beitragsangebot gemacht. Das Schmitzchen Ulla hat aber zum 01.02.2009 beschlossen, den Schmarotzern in den Krankenkassenvorständen, den Kassenärztlichen Mafiaorganisationen und der Pharmaindustrie weitere Pfründe zu bescheren. Ist ungefähr so ähnlich wie vor 50 Jahren der Bezirksschornsteinfegermeister quasi eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken hatte.
Wodurch sich meine Beiträge zur Krankenkasse mal eben um *400%* erhöht haben. Natürlich bei gleichzeitiger Reduzierung der Leistung :sb7:

Da versickern dank Ullala mit Schmitzchens Blabla mittlerweile Milliarden in der Verwaltung, Leistungen werden gestrichen. Wenn ich mal eine neue Goldbrücke oder eine Blinddarmresektion brauche, fahre ich zum Frankfurter Flughafen, werfe mich rücklings auf den Boden und rufe "Asyl" ...

Da wird mir geholfen und der Opa in ShriLanka kriegt gleich noch ein paar Viagras dazu ...

Ich hätte noch Verständnis, wenn die für mich anfallenden Mehrkosten irgendwie bei den unmittelbaren Dienstleistern wie Ärzten, Krankenschwestern bzw. Krankenpflegern ankommen würden, aber nein, alles verschwindet im Bermudadreieck der Administration.

Ein durch verantwortungsvolle Politiker und Industrielle wie von Bismark, Krupp und anderen geschaffenes soziales Gesundheitssystem wird hier durch Raffkes in der Verwaltung und Politk Stück für Stück demontiert und versetzt uns in Strukturen des vergangenen Jahrtausend. 

Ich geh mich jetzt mal wieder abregen und frage mich, wofür ich solch eine Versicherung überhaupt noch brauche :sm17:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juni 2009)

*Ich glaube, der Markus wird mich jetzt hassen ...*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Verwundert mich aber die Plattform des Forums ist je wirklich weit verbreitet und folglich sollte die Problematik doch bekannt und somt schon behoben sein.



Dieses Forum basiert auf einer schon recht antiquierten Version eines php Boards, ist veraltet und wird nicht mehr so richtig gepflegt. Ist so ungefähr wie Windows 95, hatte viele Probleme und Unzulänglichkeiten. Und die sind auch nie so richtig beseitigt worden. Nur, wer hat heute noch Win95 auf dem PC ?? Die Fehler von Win95 waren auch weit verbreitet, sind aber nie behoben worden. Und das trifft auch für ein php-Board genauso zu .. :s21:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## volker (3 Juni 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Dieses Forum basiert auf einer schon recht antiquierten Version eines php Boards, ist veraltet und wird nicht mehr so richtig gepflegt...


Also ich denke du vertust dich da jetzt.
früher lief das forum mit phpbb2. dies wird nicht mehr so richtig supported
mittlerweile gibt es phpbb3. (funktioniert sehr zufriedenstellend (hab ich auf meiner hp laufen))

hier läuft aber seit etlicher zeit *vbulletin*
php ist eine der weitverbreitetsten sprachen für dynamische hp's.
abhängig von der php-version die läuft ist das also durchaus immer auf dem aktuellem stand der technik


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juni 2009)

*Es ist eben nur ein Name*

Hallo,



			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> hier läuft aber seit etlicher zeit vbulletin



Ok, dann korrigiere ich mich : Passt dann zur Zeit von Windows ME  
Nur dadurch, dass es jetzt vBulletin heisst, wird es nicht besser 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (3 Juni 2009)

@qm

1. was volker da sagt stimmt völlig, der umstieg auf vbulletin erfolgte auch damals aus genau dem grund, das phpbb2 war veraltet und die immer angekndigte version vom 3er leis monate auf sich warten...

das vbuletin hier, kann wesentlich mehr, es hat einen super support und es gibt unzählige erweiterugnen dafür.
(wenn wer interesse daran hat hier as reinzubasteln, darf er sich gerne bei mir melden!)


2. sobald ich die RAF2.0 gründe wirst du von mir informiert und automatisch zum ehrenmitglied ernannt!


----------



## Question_mark (3 Juni 2009)

*Grrhhh*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> 2. sobald ich die RAF2.0 gründe wirst du von mir informiert und automatisch zum ehrenmitglied ernannt!



Ok, hab gerade einen Flug nach Tanger gebucht und kaufe schon mal die ersten Uzis *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erklärt aber immer noch nicht, warum du nicht privat versichert bist.  Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden.

@Markus

RAF2.0 Kann man Gründungsmitglied werden?


----------



## Markus (4 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Markus
> 
> RAF2.0 Kann man Gründungsmitglied werden?


 
wenn du es mal auf die reihe bekommen würdest zu einem """F O R U M S T R E F F E N""" zu erscheinen...


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> wenn du es mal auf die reihe bekommen würdest zu einem """F O R U M S T R E F F E N""" zu erscheinen...



Ach, das wird das geplant? Wenn das der Vefassungsschutz mitbekommt, hast du wesentlich mehr Zuhörer bei den Vorträgen, als tatsächlich physikalisch anwesende Personen.


----------



## Human (4 Juni 2009)

Wie jetzt?

Reichs- oder RAF-Forum? *ROFL*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ach, das wird das geplant? Wenn das der Vefassungsschutz mitbekommt, hast du wesentlich mehr Zuhörer bei den Vorträgen, als tatsächlich physikalisch anwesende Personen.


Glaubst Du wirklich, dass sich der für den "Redlichen Anschnur Förderverein 2.0" (kurz RAF 2.0) interessiert? 
Oder dachste Du eher an "Riskante Automatisierungstechnik Fummeleien 2.0"?


----------

